# Outlook quick list



## kurtismonger (Aug 8, 2005)

Can't figure out why this happens in Outlook. When creating a new email, sometimes when typing in a contacts name the contact will popup and suggest the email address. Other times the auto list wont for the same person. I've rebuilt the quicklist repeatedly by deleting everyone from it and repopulating with all my contacts but it still happens.


----------

